# Massey 148 won't start



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Okay so got in 148 turned it started and stopped pretty much straight away. All of sudden. Was turning okay. Now isn't. Trying to take the starter off it. How many bolts are on a Massey 148 starter motor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't say, mine starters usually have two bolts holding them on.


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Here is a pic of it. I thought was two. Trying to take it off now


----------



## Jay178 (Aug 16, 2020)

Three r on it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ya, looks like they put a handy one right around at the back!!


----------

